# Urban greenhouse



## troy (Jul 4, 2016)

Almost done, just a doorknob to install it took 2 days












http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160704/f30867fbcfaecb6b8c36787ea293d9b2.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160704/302d8867f9720f9403cd139ea7d16d90.jpg






12 feet long 6 feet wide and 10 feet tall one section the other 7 feet


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice. And you'll want to double it next year! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2016)

Why?


----------



## troy (Jul 4, 2016)

Please elaborate eric


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2016)

That's rather clever!


----------



## troy (Jul 4, 2016)

12 sheets of plywood, 26 2x4s a 4 x6, a door and a door jamb kit and 2 days work aarrgghhh !!! the door is glass though, I like it, 4 wire shelves will fit, so far I only have 2 utilized


----------



## AdamD (Jul 5, 2016)

Sweet setup


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2016)

Do u have trays to keep the plants from dripping on the ones below?


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2016)

Troy....PM me your email address and I will send you the article on my old indoor grow room/greenhouse. It was published in the AOS magazine a few years back. Over the years I ironed out all the 'kinks' and it worked perfectly. You have a great idea there so keep up the good work!

PS....I won't get back to you until later after work.


----------



## Ray (Jul 5, 2016)

As a greenhouse is intended to help trap solar radiation, wouldn't this be better termed a "walk-in wardian case"?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2016)

troy said:


> Please elaborate eric


Why would you make a small box in a garage. Except for needing additional lights why not just insulate the whole space. By the way it's placed it looks like you keep the car outside, right?


----------



## troy (Jul 5, 2016)

I need the garage, I Can fit 2 racks side by side on both sides and 1 in the back so far I'm only utilizing 2, I have 3 more to fill up, any more than that is too much


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 5, 2016)

Ray said:


> As a greenhouse is intended to help trap solar radiation, wouldn't this be better termed a "walk-in wardian case"?



I am always looking for a better name for my growing space, which I call a greenhouse but is really 24'x32' of 'walk-in Wardian case'... Doesn't really roll off the tongue though.


----------



## troy (Jul 5, 2016)

Greenhouse = mancave lol...


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2016)

Now it just needs a tv/stereo and a cooler!


----------



## abax (Jul 6, 2016)

How about Barnhouse Rob? We have a very nice apartment over one of our barns for guests and we call it
the Barndominium.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks good Troy ! We used 8x4 foam insulation boards taped together and plastic for the door when we fixed a temporary grow space in our basement one year... hung shop lights for lighting, and put black plastic under the table to funnel water into buckets . It worked great through the winter. Where there is an orchid growing will there is a way !


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice build. One former orchid club member had a plastic greenhouse in his basement, pre made. Might be cheaper and easier to install and maintain


----------



## troy (Jul 9, 2016)

I made it to also be functional with my garage


----------



## Wendy (Jul 9, 2016)

Troy....did you get my email?


----------

